# Lost in the Woods - A classic read



## billski (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm referencing a booklet, "You Alone in the Maine Woods" written by the Maine Dept. of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife, first published in 1972 and updated until 2003.   It is by far the most practical and complete guidance for those lost in the woods in New England.  It's full of wisdom about not only how to deal with being lost, but also on how to survive in the wilderness.   There are a lot of practical suggestions I have not seen mentioned in "modern day" "Survival" books.   They are simple suggestions, don't rely on a lot of technology and gear and are time proven.  It takes a look back at how old time loggers, woodsmen and hunters dealt with wilderness conditions.   They explain how search and rescue teams operate, giving a much more complete understanding on why you are advised in certain methods.

While one can quibble over the specifics, the specific gear, the space-age technology, I'd say without a doubt, it's one of the best guidebooks I've read in decades.  It gives you practical, fundamental strategies, gives you confidence and helps you decide which of the hundreds of pieces of writing are actually worth heeding.

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/education/pdfs/aloneinmainewoods.pdf

Enjoy!

Bill


----------

